

TXJS - June 5th, Austin, TX - nym
http://txjs.eventbrite.com/

======
koanarc
Cool beans, thanks for posting this. Hopefully they determine the exact
location soon -- I'd buy a ticket right now, but I'm bike-/bus-bound, so that
could turn out to be a bad idea.

